# Hello, From Missouri



## randyhenson (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello, Everyone

I have three cats, One solid black cat named blacky, I know real original name. We did not think we was going to keep him, One calico named Daisy and one that is a ??? I don't know what she is, she's just realy little, Her name is Tippy.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. Did you post pictures of your kitties in the Meet my Kitties section? We love pictures.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello! I'm new too.  Nice to meet you!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures?


----------

